# Skinny, Scruffy Mouse



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

I had this litter in the middle of August, and the runt, Twitch, has always been small and scrawny, which is to be expected. But I'm curious about one thing; whenever she gets away, she comes back healthier looking. Normally I can feel her ribs and her little chest, they don't protrude and aren't visible, but they can be felt beneath her fur. Twitch's sisters are all glossy, chunky mice and she's hardly half their size, though just as active. 
Now for the question. Could this be stress related? She gets enough to eat and drink, is very mobile and I never hear squeaking or fighting unless it's over treats and she doesn't exhibit any other signs of sickness. She used to squabble with one of her more dominant siblings, but there's been nothing for about a month. I have caught her with a scab on her side and her mother with one on her nose and I separated the dominant females from their cage, reintroduced them and there hasn't been anything since. I have to assume it was another mouse who inflicted the wound as nothing in the cage could have. 
Should I just house the potential bully mice in a different cage permanently? I'm concerned they're not only the cause of the marks, but also of Twitch being scruffy and more underweight than I'd prefer. Does anyone have experience with this? I'm open to any suggestions, I just want my baby to be okay. I can answer whatever questions and thanks for any help.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I think the evidence/facts speak for themselves! 
Even if there is no bloodshed or fighting, there will be a hierachy and pecking order and your runt will be at the bottom. Instead of removing the "bullies", I would try keeping the runt separate for a week or two and see what happens with that. That's what I'd do myself.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Maybe, but won't she get lonely? Is it advisable to put in a more docile cagemate with her?


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

I've put her separately in a tank with a calm sibling, so I'll see how it goes.


----------

